# Awesome's Christmas 3 Day Rolling Road Extravaganza!



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Hello everybody,

Well after the success of the recent SCN day we have come up with an idea for christmas/new year time.

In between Christmas and New Year (28/29/30) we holding a three day rolling road event. Basically open to anyone who wants to come down and have a run on the rollers. Doesnt matter what car club's people are from, what car they are driving - feel free to bring a friend . Just three days, 25 slots a day allowing a few reserves, Â£30+vat a car.

Bookings are now being taken with John, Andy or Dean on 0161 776 0777

More info on our rolling road here:
http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/rollingroad.html


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can you open premises nearer to me, please?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> Can you open premises nearer to me, please?


I second to that  30quid, that's cheap


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

what do we want... rolling roads
when do we want them... now!!
hear hear ! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Normally double that !

But thats the price we do for organised rolling road days for forums, clubs etc 

Get a nice laminated printout too and videos/photos/graphs taken and put on our website  (although the vids are not guaranteed etc - pends if im into to take them


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

I should also note that its 3 power runs too, not just the one like many places! as we like to show how consistent the rollers figures are!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

im up for this one, on the 29th. anyone else fancy a cruise over the m62 to warrington?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> im up for this one, on the 29th. anyone else fancy a cruise over the m62 to warrington?


 i'm up for this,will have big turbo fitted by then


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

caney said:


> i'm up for this,will have big turbo fitted by then


cool. i would like a look at that


----------

